# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  wechsel mglich???

## hustinette

hi!

meine frage: wie "einfach" kann jemand der mit zahnmedizin angefangen hat zu humanmedizin wechseln? wie luft sowas ab?

besten dank 

die hustinette

----------


## Newlixx

Auch wenn gleich jemand wieder beleideigt ist:

DAS THEMA WURDE HIER SCHON MINDESTENS 500 MAL DURCHGEKAUT UND LANGSAM HAT NIEMAND MEHR LUST DRAUF ZU ANTWORTEN !!!
ES GIBT HIER NMLICH EINE SUCHFUNKTION, AUCH WENN VIELE LEUTE EINFACH ZU FAUL SIND, DIESE ZU NUTZEN.

Soviel zu Deiner Frage !

----------


## hustinette

tut mir leid....bin erst seit gestern hier angemeldet........dann werde ich mal suchen   :Keks:

----------


## Pakur

> tut mir leid....bin erst seit gestern hier angemeldet........dann werde ich mal suchen


in freiburg ist es nicht einfach. du machst zwar identische scheine, aber sie legen dir bei den kleinen scheinen wie psychologie und soziologie steine in den weg.

wenn du dann wechseln willst verlierst du auf jeden fall ein paar semester

----------


## Puschel05

Man kann aber auch drei goe Scheine machen statt 2 groen und zwei kleinen!

----------


## zahni05

was sind denn eigentlich immer diese groen undkleinen scheine??

----------


## El_Greco

groe Scheine : Chemie, Physik, Bio, Anatomie.....
kleine:  Termi etc. 
ich kann auch falsch liegen

----------


## Pakur

> Man kann aber auch drei goe Scheine machen statt 2 groen und zwei kleinen!


ich blicks nicht. 


du kannst alle scheine machen. nur nicht die scheine, die nur fr die humanis sind.
Die Scheine die gemeinsam gemacht werden sind identisch. wie z.B. Anatomie, Physio, Biochemie, Chemie, Physik, Termi (Bio habens ein paar geschafft)

in die anderen Fcher wirst du nicht reingelassen(als zahni), weil sonst zuviele Leute sich reinklagen wrden, hat zumindest unser Prof gesagt.

----------


## Puschel05

naja, aber fr den Quereinstieg bracuhst du doch (jedenfalls frs 2. FS) 3 groe oder 2 groe und zwei kleine Scheine (die man meistens in 2 Semestern schafft), dann hast du nmlich vom LPA einen Anrechnungsschein und fertig (naja, leichter gesagt als getan...)

----------


## Pakur

> naja, aber fr den Quereinstieg bracuhst du doch (jedenfalls frs 2. FS) 3 groe oder 2 groe und zwei kleine Scheine (die man meistens in 2 Semestern schafft), dann hast du nmlich vom LPA einen Anrechnungsschein und fertig (naja, leichter gesagt als getan...)


meine mitbewohnerin ist mittlerweile scheinfrei.
bisher hat sie es trotzdem noch nciht geschafft zu wechseln.

ich glaube du stellst dir das ein bisschen zu einfach vor

----------


## Puschel05

das tue ich ganz und gar nicht:

Hrde 1: Scheine erwerben (und das geht nicht an allen Unis)
 "       2: Wenn man alle Scheine hat konkurriert man mit anderen Quereinsteigern, denn fast alle Unis sorteiren nach NC, und wenn jemand mit 3,0 alle Scheine besitzt oder jemand mit 2,5, dann bekommt letzterer den Platz, also je besser der NC desto besser die Chancen.

3.     :Wenns trotzdem nicht klappt kann man sich einklagen und das ist ins hhere Fachsemester sehr erfogsversprechend.

Sag ma, mchtest du denn quereinsteigen oder warum das Interesse?

----------


## Pakur

> das tue ich ganz und gar nicht:
> 
> Hrde 1: Scheine erwerben (und das geht nicht an allen Unis)
>  "       2: Wenn man alle Scheine hat konkurriert man mit anderen Quereinsteigern, denn fast alle Unis sorteiren nach NC, und wenn jemand mit 3,0 alle Scheine besitzt oder jemand mit 2,5, dann bekommt letzterer den Platz, also je besser der NC desto besser die Chancen.
> 
> 3.     :Wenns trotzdem nicht klappt kann man sich einklagen und das ist ins hhere Fachsemester sehr erfogsversprechend.
> 
> Sag ma, mchtest du denn quereinsteigen oder warum das Interesse?


man berlegt es sich ja schon.....
ich mach erstmal ZM fertig und dann schauen wir mal weiter.
ein haufen leute bei uns mchten wechseln. find ich toll, werden mehr pltze in der klinik frei.

----------


## Puschel05

berlegungen sind immer gut! Wenn man was unbedingt erreichen mchte schafft man es auch!  :Top:

----------


## Bezaubernde Jeannie

Wenn man[n] was unbedingt erreichen mchte schafft man[n] es auch!  :Top: [/QUOTE]

Meint ihr, selbiges gilt auch fr Frau???   :bhh:

----------


## Puschel05

Was Frau erreichen will, erreicht Frau auch!
 :Top:

----------


## sir kent

Tut mir leid, aber ich find es einfach nur sch..... denjenigen gegenber, die wirklich Zahnmedizin studieren mchten und fr die dann wieder ein Platz wegfllt. Ich finde, man sollte den Wechsel von ZM zu HM erschweren.
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Puschel05

Die Diskussion hatten wir hier schon mal. Wie ist es aber mit den Humanis die dann zu Zahnmedizin wechseln? Sind das auch Fieslinge die vorher nen Humani-Platz reserviert haben nur um mal reinzuschnuppern oder weil der oder diejenige ne 1,0 hat und sich dadurch praktisch verpflichtet fhlt.

Besser nicht darber streiten. Jeder muss seinen eigenen WEg gehen.

----------


## sir kent

Der umgekehrte Wechsel findet ja so nicht statt. Warum auch? Die Zulassungsbedingungen in Zahnmedizin sind doch besser.
Es darf einfach nicht sein, dass dies von Leuten wie dir ausgenutzt wird.
Ich gebs zu, ich wrds an deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich auch so machen.
Aber es darf nicht sein, dass Studienpltze an Bewerber vergeben werden, die den schnellstmglichen Wechsel bereits geplant haben!

----------


## buffl

du bist lustig!!
dann fang mal an, zahnmedizin zu studieren. Die Realitt sieht anders aus.Bei uns (ich studier Zahnmedizin) sind es zu 80 % gescheiterte Humani-Bewerber, die Zahnmedizin studieren.
Auch solche, die schon paarmal durchs Physikum und so gerasselt sind..die sind halt auch umgestiegen auf Zahnmed.

Ich wollte auch Humani werden, hab mich dann aber fr Zahnmed. beworben, und mir gefllts jetzt riiichtig gut und ich werd auch dabei bleiben. 
Das geht den meisten so. Aus den meisten gescheiterten Humanis werden eingefleischte Zahnis.

Deshalb finde ich es nicht verwerflich, sich fr Zahnmedizin zu bewerben, auch wenn man ursprnglich Humani werden wollte.

Bist neidisch, gell?!  :Woow:   (Schuldigung!!Is nicht bse gemeint!!!)

----------


## Newlixx

> du bist lustig!!
> dann fang mal an, zahnmedizin zu studieren. Die Realitt sieht anders aus.Bei uns (ich studier Zahnmedizin) sind es zu 80 % gescheiterte Humani-Bewerber, die Zahnmedizin studieren.
> Auch solche, die schon paarmal durchs Physikum und so gerasselt sind..die sind halt auch umgestiegen auf Zahnmed.
> 
> Ich wollte auch Humani werden, hab mich dann aber fr Zahnmed. beworben, und mir gefllts jetzt riiichtig gut und ich werd auch dabei bleiben. 
> Das geht den meisten so. Aus den meisten gescheiterten Humanis werden eingefleischte Zahnis.
> 
> Deshalb finde ich es nicht verwerflich, sich fr Zahnmedizin zu bewerben, auch wenn man ursprnglich Humani werden wollte.
> 
> Bist neidisch, gell?!   (Schuldigung!!Is nicht bse gemeint!!!)



Neidisch ? Worauf denn ? Mit 25 Ersti zu sein, wo andere schon fast oder sogar ganz fertig sind ?   :peng:

----------


## buffl

> Neidisch ? Worauf denn ? Mit 25 Ersti zu sein, wo andere schon fast oder sogar ganz fertig sind ?



und wo liegt da das problem???   :bhh:  was hab ich davon, mit 25 fertig zu sein?

*Nischts*

----------


## Newlixx

> und wo liegt da das problem???   was hab ich davon, mit 25 fertig zu sein?
> 
> *Nischts*



Die Chance, eine Praxis auch abbezhalen zu knnen, sie net mit Anfang 30 noch von kleinen Assis der Zahnklinik verarschen lassen zu mssen ! *gg

----------


## buffl

glcklicherweise sind unsere Assis alle schon etwas lter..und fair.
Mit der Praxis hast du recht..

----------


## Newlixx

> glcklicherweise sind unsere Assis alle schon etwas lter..und fair.
> Mit der Praxis hast du recht..


Assistenten wechseln regelmig, spannend wird das eh erst, wenn man mal in der Klinik ist !

----------


## Puschel05

Dafr dauert das Humani-Studium auch lnger und daran muss man auch noch eine Facharztausbildung abschlieen! Die Zahnis sind dann meistens eh schneller fertig. Und ich finde es wohl gar nicht schlimm erst spter anzufangen.

Viele die nmlich die Warterei ausgeharrt haben sind auch die Motivierteren. Zwar keine Regel aber oft der Fall.

----------


## Newlixx

> Viele die nmlich die Warterei ausgeharrt haben sind auch die Motivierteren. Zwar keine Regel aber oft der Fall.



Wahrhaftig keine Regel, sondern Quatsch !
Die meisten Leute die frh wissen, dass sie Zahnmedizin studieren wollen, haben ein gutes Abitur, da sie in der Schulzeit drauf hingearbeitet haben.
Die Leute, denen erst nach dem Abi einfllt, was sie machen sollen und dann noch ein schlechtes Abi haben, drfen warten ...
Die Zeit von der berlegung bis zum Studium ist also im Zweifel meistens gleich.

----------


## lilxbee

ich habe zwar mehr interesse Medizin zu studieren.. doch ich kriege mit 1,9 keinen platz in den kommenden semester

ich werde mit zahnmedizin anfangen.. mich aber ( leider ) auf zahnmedizin und Quereinstieg konzentrieren.. eins von beiden werde ich schaffen

entweder bin ich zahnarzt, oder ich schaffe eben den quereinstieg.. beides hat fr mich vorteile und nachteile. das leben ist kompromisslos, aber ich bin bereit meine eigene kompromisse einzugehen.
ahja.. ich will in Dsseldorf, Kln, Bonn oder Mnster studieren  :Smilie:

----------


## Puschel05

@ Newlixx: Wieder dieses Klischee: wer ein gutes Abi ableistet wird ein guter Student. VOn wegen!  :Woow:   :Woow:   :Woow:   :Woow:   :bhh:  Mchte wissen ob die Schule einen auf TPK und Phantom vorbereitet. Studieren und Schule hat miteindander rein gar nichts zu tun! Genausogut kann dir ein einziger Lehrer der dich nicht mag die gesamte Abinote oder was man halt zum Knacken des NC (z.B in der Zahnmedizin) so brauch  verschlechtern. Da kannst du manchmal machen was du willst, du bekommst bei einigen Lehrern nicht das was du brauchst und scheiterst z. b um 0,2. Danach heitt es selbst mit 2,2 oder 2,3 warten bis die Haare grau werden (<- mit bertreibung versteht sich). Der Wunsch das zu studieren was man soo unstreblich wollte, wird mit der Wartezeit jedoch immer grer, oder wie erklrst du dir einige Warter die 4 Jahre auf ihren Studienplatz warten. Das nenn ich taff! Die Leute legen sich dann aus Freude ber ihren Studienplatz erstma richtig ins Zeug!

----------


## aisha20

> Tut mir leid, aber ich find es einfach nur sch..... denjenigen gegenber, die wirklich Zahnmedizin studieren mchten und fr die dann wieder ein Platz wegfllt. Ich finde, man sollte den Wechsel von ZM zu HM erschweren.


es ist aber doch eh so geplant, dass die hlfte bis zur klinik aufhrt. es wr ja garkein platz fr 60 hochmotivierte zahnmediziner in der klinik. und ob die jetzt aufhren weil sie zu humanmedizin wechseln konnten oder ob leute dann beim physikum aussortiert werden ist doch jacke wie hose oder?
ich wollte am anfang auch human studieren und jetzt nervt mich der prpkurs tierisch und der phantomkurs macht spass.. also es kommt schon wie es kommen soll.. *sich buffl anschliess*
@puschel: das mit der autofeindlichsten stadt kann ich besttigen *gg* wie siehst du eigtl aus, wir sind uns bestimmt schonmal im labor bern weg gelaufen..

----------


## Newlixx

> @ Newlixx: Wieder dieses Klischee: wer ein gutes Abi ableistet wird ein guter Student. VOn wegen!      Mchte wissen ob die Schule einen auf TPK und Phantom vorbereitet. Studieren und Schule hat miteindander rein gar nichts zu tun! Genausogut kann dir ein einziger Lehrer der dich nicht mag die gesamte Abinote oder was man halt zum Knacken des NC (z.B in der Zahnmedizin) so brauch  verschlechtern. Da kannst du manchmal machen was du willst, du bekommst bei einigen Lehrern nicht das was du brauchst und scheiterst z. b um 0,2. Danach heitt es selbst mit 2,2 oder 2,3 warten bis die Haare grau werden (<- mit bertreibung versteht sich). Der Wunsch das zu studieren was man soo unstreblich wollte, wird mit der Wartezeit jedoch immer grer, oder wie erklrst du dir einige Warter die 4 Jahre auf ihren Studienplatz warten. Das nenn ich taff! Die Leute legen sich dann aus Freude ber ihren Studienplatz erstma richtig ins Zeug!



*lach ... ich bin begeistert, dass es immer wieder Typen gibt, die genau das Schreiben, wovon ich ausgegangen bin, dass sie es schreiben.
Mein Tipp .... erst mal wiederholt durchlesen, was ich geschrieben habe, dann nachdenken ... und DANN schreiben !

----------


## chris225

diese diskussion verliert langsam an Wert und brauchbarem Informationsgehalt.

----------


## Puschel05

[HTML]nachdenken ... und DANN schreiben ![/HTML] 

@ Newlixx: gleichfalls  :Grinnnss!:  dann wre das Kommentar meinerseits auch nicht ntig gewesen.

@ Chris: hast recht. Egal was kommt, jetzt werd ich nix mehr offtopices schreiben. Wenn ich aber was neues wei schreib ich es auch in den Thread.  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Newlixx

> @ Newlixx: gleichfalls  dann wre das Kommentar meinerseits auch nicht ntig gewesen.


Hmm .... wenn es auch beim zweiten mal lesen nicht klappt, bringt vielleicht das dritte Mal den entscheidenen Geistesblitz !!!

----------


## Puschel05

@ Newlixx: im 8. Semerster aber dermaen hartnckig, tststs.  :Nixweiss:   :bhh:

----------


## Newlixx

> @ Newlixx: im 8. Semerster aber dermaen hartnckig, tststs.


Gerade da wird man hartnckig !   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Diabeticus

Hallo,

hab jetzt hier in den Foren schon etwas gelesen, aber leider nichts zum Thema Wechsel von Zahn- zu Humanmedizin an eine andere Uni gefunden...
Geht das?
Wenn ja, wie? 
Vermutung: Scheine anerkennen lassen und aufs hhere Semester an der gewnschten anderne Uni bewerben...

Wo lass ich mir die Scheine anerkennen - in dem Bundesland, in dem ich studiere, oder in dem ich dann Humanmed. studieren will?

Wie gut sind meine Chancen an dem anderen Studienort im Fach Humanmed. genommen zu werden?
Kommen immer erst die Studienfachwechsler der eigenen Uni zuerst??

Oder wie luft das im Regelfall?

Bzw. ist es sinnvoller sich eher an der eigenen Uni zu bewerben?

An wechen Unis kann ich die fehlenden Seminarscheine mglichst schnell nachholen (wenn alle VK-Scheine vorhanden sind, aber Seminare (Ana, BC und Physio) und Int. Sem. sowie Sem. m. klinischen Bezgen noch fehlen)?

Gruss

----------

